# Brian's New Jersey, New York Experience!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 10, 2007)

Okay I am going to be in New Jersey for a wedding real close to the Big City.  While there I have some private lessons arranged but plan on going to the Big Apple for a couple of day's as well.  Here is the question for all those *in the know* what would you go and see with just a couple of day's of tourist time?

All responses are appreciated!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2007)

Take the kids and wife to the Toy R Us downtown it is the biggest and greatest toy store anywhere. The experience with the look on the kids is worth a lifetime.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2007)

Spend a few minute where the Twin Tower memorial is and remember those that gave there life that day.


----------



## Drac (Jun 10, 2007)

Statue of Liberty....


----------



## Drac (Jun 10, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Spend a few minute where the Twin Tower memorial is and remember those that gave there life that day.


 

Amen...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 10, 2007)

Drac said:


> Statue of Liberty....


 
The Statue of Liberty is definately on the list.  We are thinking about Central Park Zoo and one of the Museums.  No doubt we will stop by the TwinTower's memorial.


----------



## Drac (Jun 10, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The Statue of Liberty is definately on the list. We are thinking about Central Park Zoo and one of the Museums. No doubt we will stop by the TwinTower's memorial.


 
Those 3 places alone will make your trip memorible...


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The Statue of Liberty is definately on the list. We are thinking about Central Park Zoo and one of the Museums. No doubt we will stop by the TwinTower's memorial.


 

Don't forget Toys R Us that is so super Brian, my kids loved it and so did I and you are a bigger kid than me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 10, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Don't forget Toys R Us that is so super Brian, my kids loved it and so did I and you are a bigger kid than me.


 
Hey Terry,

I think we will make a quick trip through downtown and check out Toy's R US as well.  I have been there in the past and you are exactly right that it is a cool thing to see.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Terry,
> 
> I think we will make a quick trip through downtown and check out Toy's R US as well. I have been there in the past and you are exactly right that it is a cool thing to see.


 

Yea right outside across the corner to the west is Yolanda cousin he has the Hotdog cart stop by and tell manual we said hello and you are a friend he will take good care of you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 10, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Yea right outside across the corner to the west is Yolanda cousin he has the Hotdog cart stop by and tell manual we said hello and you are a friend he will take good care of you.


 
Hey Terry I will definately do that.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 10, 2007)

A trip to the top of the Empire State building and you can walk around at the South Street Seaport.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 10, 2007)

Empire State Building, Twin Towers memorial are a must. Statue of Liberty will eat (waste) an entire day. In the same time, you can take a cruise are all of Manhattan on Circle which is pretty impressive. Go see the Intrepid (Aircraft Carrier). Now THAT is cool and worth the money. Pier 17. Macy's. Definately see Central Park. If you're going to go to a zoo, go to the Bronx zoo. Much better! Again, a whole day. New York, as most large cities, has an array of excellent museums. Pick your preference and go see them. Midtown is an experience in it's own right. Just walk it. 

Jersey. If possible, go to the shore. Seaside heights maybe, The Boardwalk..If you like to gamble definately head for Atlantic City.

Between the two, LOTS of other attractions. I lived there for 20 years. PM me if you want specific's based on your (families) interest. HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## HG1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Brian -

Here are two helpful websites for public transportation NJ & NYC. If you have any specific questions about NJ - pm me.
http://www.njtransit.com/sf.shtml
http://www.nycvisit.com/content/index.cfm?pagePkey=530


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 11, 2007)

*removed by author*


----------



## elder999 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd suggest an _early_ lunch in Chinatown-#17 Mott St. Maybe the South St. Seaport, but an early lunch or late dinner to avoid the Wall St. crowd. Dinner at Peter Luger's is awesome if you make it to Brooklyn and are into  steak, but it's pricey (and totally worth it!). 

The Bornx Zoo is lightyears better than the Central Park Zoo, and, while I generally think that zoos are a bummer, the Central Park one that I remember was even more of one-it might have improved, though.

Most of the museums can take a loong time-heck, I've spent a whole day with one painting at the Met, though the sword collection might be more than enough reason to pop in there, but a visit to Trinity Church's St. Paul's Chapel (keeping you in lower Manhattan) can be kind of fun-it's where George Washington attended when New York was our nation's capital-they've got his pew roped off,  a few of his things, like a uniform, 
and one of Martha's dresses (?)-she was soooo tiny! I like (or used to like-I haven't been to New York for pleasure since 1995, though I grew up there) the art galleries in Soho-lower Manhattan, again-and if you get a chance to be child free, there's McSorely's Ale House, the oldest bar in the New Your, established in 1854 at #15 e. 7th st.-they didn't even allow women in there until 1970 and there are newspapers on the walls that go back to the Lincoln assasination-there's only one bathroom, though, and the place can get pretty crowded. 

Lastly, the thing I've lusted after since 1994 is pizza from Lombardi's, at 32 Spring St. Established in *1905* , it's the oldest pizzeria in America, uses a coal fired oven, and is fabulous-though not at it's original location,and closed for ten years from 1984-1994, I've every reason to believe it's just as good as ever, since it's run by the grandson of the founder and his childhood friend.

Have fun-Toys R Us sounds cool, but I guess I'll always miss  FAO Schwartz, though.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I am just back from *New Jersey* and *New York City*.  Wow, this was quite the trip.  From my wife's cousins wedding (which was awesome) to driving around New York City we had a lot of fun.  I saw Times Square, Broadway, the Financial District, Statue of Liberty, Central Park Zoo the Statue of Liberty and the entire American Museum of Natural History.  We ate at alot of fantastic places and *food* was *absolutely delicious*.  I will say this, for all the New Yorkers and people from New Jersey that they were incredibly polite and really helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A couple of times we would have been seriously lost if someone had not taken the time to set us right.


----------



## MJS (Jun 21, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well I am just back from *New Jersey* and *New York City*. Wow, this was quite the trip. From my wife's cousins wedding (which was awesome) to driving around New York City we had a lot of fun. I saw Times Square, Broadway, the Financial District, Statue of Liberty, Central Park Zoo the Statue of Liberty and the entire American Museum of Natural History. We ate at alot of fantastic places and *food* was *absolutely delicious*. I will say this, for all the New Yorkers and people from New Jersey that they were incredibly polite and really helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome!! Sounds like you had a fantastic time!! 

I agree with you on the getting lost part.  My wife, sister, brother in law and I take a trip every year.  We don't usually travel too far from the area we're most familiar with, but to play on the safe side, we take a map with us.  There have been more than one occasion where a passerby has stopped and asked if we needed assistance.  

Mike


----------



## jim777 (Jun 21, 2007)

Manhattan is a great place to be, glad you had a good time! Wish I had seen this a little earlier. But again, glad you had a good one!

jim


----------



## tellner (Jun 21, 2007)

I guess I was soured on the place by growing up with a father who grew up during the City's glory days. He remembers La Guardia and when the Bronx was a great place to live. Now he and about a hundred 'leven recent refugees have soured me on the place. 

Young and old they all say the same thing. "The City just isn't what it used to be."


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 21, 2007)

Brian so glad you had a fantastic time.


----------



## Kwiter (Jun 24, 2007)

Bronx Zoo better than Central Park Zoo

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2007)

Kwiter said:


> Bronx Zoo better than Central Park Zoo
> 
> O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


 
Well I have heard that a bunch and yet for what I wanted the Central Park Zoo was just right at that time. (small and quick)


----------

